# Purchased a personal car with dealership/uber discount



## MegaXz (May 26, 2015)

Do you know Uber and the dealership communicate for the Uber discount when purchasing a car? I purchased a car back in December and I drove for Uber, they gave me a uber price of $2000 off but I haven't driven for a few months and they want proof that I drove for Uber are they ok with what I drove before I purchased the car? They want screenshot of an active account, which I don't know if that means driving or able to still use the driver app. I am assuming they are going to charge me the $2000 if I don't show them I am still a driver.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd assume if you show a screenshot of you online in the Uber app, that's all they need.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MegaXz said:


> Do you know Uber and the dealership communicate for the Uber discount when purchasing a car? I purchased a car back in December and I drove for Uber, they gave me a uber price of $2000 off but I haven't driven for a few months and they want proof that I drove for Uber are they ok with what I drove before I purchased the car? They want screenshot of an active account, which I don't know if that means driving or able to still use the driver app. I am assuming they are going to charge me the $2000 if I don't show them I am still a driver.


You're saying the dealership is going to add $2k to the bill of sale from 5 months ago?


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

What do you mean "they" want? Who's they? The dealership? Don't worry about it you bought the car already. As far as the discount goes if you were driving for Uber the day you bought the car your ok. If you weren't your still ok.


----------



## MegaXz (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd assume if you show a screenshot of you online in the Uber app, that's all they need.


I assumed, that, login and even had the sticker but they wanted an status of "Active" which we had no idea where that was, the dealer guy and myself.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're saying the dealership is going to add $2k to the bill of sale from 5 months ago?


That is what my wife is worried about since we got the car for her to use to go to work. Not uber.



Tippy711 said:


> What do you mean "they" want? Who's they? The dealership? Don't worry about it you bought the car already. As far as the discount goes if you were driving for Uber the day you bought the car your ok. If you weren't your still ok.


They as in dealer. I showed it to him already which was back in December but he called today and asked for it... so i don't know what is going on.


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

I work at a dealership. It means that their manufacturer is asking for proof, because someone didn't bother to get the right documents at the time of sale. So, basically they are hoping you would help them out otherwise, I would suspect that the dealership would lose $2000 (a lot for a dealership to absorb for someone screwing up). 

Screen shot is the easiest, but you could log onto your account and print off anything from around the time period in which you purchased the vehicle. 

It's up to you what you decide to do, but people do make mistakes. You would be helping them out of a bind.


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

You have a legal and binding contract if you arranged for financing they can't change that. If you payed for the car outright they still can't do anything the car is yours already with a free and clear title.
If they still want proof and you haven't been deactivated by Uber then you could walk into the dealership and log onto the app right in front of them.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

What-n'the-world??

Are they going to retroactively bill you??? "Hello. Attorney General? Have I got a doozy-of-a-story to tell _you_!"

What kind of document did you sign when you bought this car?


----------



## MegaXz (May 26, 2015)

Jen in Wisconsin said:


> I work at a dealership. It means that their manufacturer is asking for proof, because someone didn't bother to get the right documents at the time of sale. So, basically they are hoping you would help them out otherwise, I would suspect that the dealership would lose $2000 (a lot for a dealership to absorb for someone screwing up).
> 
> Screen shot is the easiest, but you could log onto your account and print off anything from around the time period in which you purchased the vehicle.
> 
> It's up to you what you decide to do, but people do make mistakes. You would be helping them out of a bind.


Thank you, this information ended the fear my wife would lose her car.



Tippy711 said:


> You have a legal and binding contract if you arranged for financing they can't change that. If you payed for the car outright they still can't do anything the car is yours already with a free and clear title.


I see, good to know, I assumed dealership could void and null a contract cause it is theirs.



circle1 said:


> What-n'the-world??
> 
> Are they going to retroactively bill you??? "Hello. Attorney General? Have I got a doozy-of-a-story to tell _you_!"
> 
> What kind of document did you sign when you bought this car?


Might have to take this approach if this goes south.


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

They can't add anything to the bill of sale. The bank bought the loan as stated. The best they can do is ask you for your help so they don't take a huge loss. Doesn't matter who the car is for.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jen in Wisconsin said:


> They can't add anything to the bill of sale. The bank bought the loan as stated. The best they can do is ask you for your help so they don't take a huge loss. Doesn't matter who the car is for.


Right, I'm asking what was in the documents he signed when he bought the car . . . (?)


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

Special rebates by the manufacturer require certain documentation to prove that the buyer qualifies for those rebates. (Dd form 214 for veterans, grades or class list for college grads, proof of uber acct for uber rebate). The dealership should have had him screen shot his account at the time of sale, instead of just showing it to them. 

So fast forward a few months and boom. The manufacturer is refusing to give the dealership $2000 because they didn't get the documents needed. 

Now the dealership is asking you to provide them the document so they can collect from the manufacturer and not lose their butts. 

Doesn't matter if you are driving right now, but if you log onto a computer and print out anything around the time you bought the vehicle, someone at the dealership would probably sleep better tomorrow night.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MegaXz said:


> That is what my wife is worried about since we got the car for her to use to go to work. Not uber.
> 
> They as in dealer. I showed it to him already which was back in December but he called today and asked for it... so i don't know what is going on.


Tell your wife not to worry. I can't see the dealership calling the finance company and telling them to add $2k to your loan. Tell the dealership to get their $2k from Uber. You don't have to do a damn thing. Just make sure you keep your copies of the bill of sale and the finance agreement.


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm guessing the dealer would want a copy of your 1099 or a pay statement.


----------



## MegaXz (May 26, 2015)

No the rep said they want a screen shot of my account that shows active, originally they did screenshot it and print it out. But they screen shot the wrong page or something and now requesting again so I can get that rebate.
He said would need to sign a new contract if I don't do it... I have a tiny chip on my window so I'm sure if I do the inspection I would fail.


----------



## Caspita (Aug 12, 2016)

MegaXz said:


> No the rep said they want a screen shot of my account that shows active, originally they did screenshot it and print it out. But they screen shot the wrong page or something and now requesting again so I can get that rebate.
> He said would need to sign a new contract if I don't do it... I have a tiny chip on my window so I'm sure if I do the inspection I would fail.


Just go online in the app, take screenshot and send that. Whatever you do don't sign anything. If you sign a new contract they'll add the 2K on the spot! Then can't force you to sign anything. Their mistake, their mess, their clean-up. Only way you can offer to help is the screenshot. Anything else they need they can talk to fUber.


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

I found the screen...not in the app.

go to partners.uber.com
tap the menu in upper left corner
tap profile to see your pic and status

See screenshots:


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I had the same from the dealer I bought a Camry through. I got a call a couple of months after the purchase - they tried to make it my fault by saying, "you didn't sign this form we need to get a rebate from Toyota." I just replied that I signed every piece of paper that they put in front of me; if they didn't give it to me to sign then that was their fault. Out of the kindness of my heart I did agree to go to back and sign the form and made an appointment with the finance manager. I got to the dealership on time for our appointment and, typical dealer, he "wasn't available" and the receptionist asked me to wait for him. I waited 15 minutes and then walked out. The guy called me a couple more times after that, so I blocked his number and that was the end of it.


----------



## MegaXz (May 26, 2015)

Jen in Wisconsin said:


> Special rebates by the manufacturer require certain documentation to prove that the buyer qualifies for those rebates. (Dd form 214 for veterans, grades or class list for college grads, proof of uber acct for uber rebate). The dealership should have had him screen shot his account at the time of sale, instead of just showing it to them.
> 
> So fast forward a few months and boom. The manufacturer is refusing to give the dealership $2000 because they didn't get the documents needed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining the process and that the manufacturer awards them the rebate amount. When I talked to the retention rep today he said he needed a screen shot of my account that shows active, which they originally did get it when I purchased the vehicle. Right now though if I screen shot it shows that I cannot drive because the active sign isn't there due to needing the inspection as my last step to be active. He told me when I asked him I didn't want to do Uber anymore and that I used this inspection as a checkpoint to quit at the time. He said, "We'll have to create a new contract and you will need to sign it." Does this mean if I don't they can repossess the car or something? Sounds like a threat honestly.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Tell your wife not to worry. I can't see the dealership calling the finance company and telling them to add $2k to your loan. Tell the dealership to get their $2k from Uber. You don't have to do a damn thing. Just make sure you keep your copies of the bill of sale and the finance agreement.


Could they repossess the car though, if I don't sign this new contract they are pretty much threatening me to sign. He said, "We'll have to create a new contract and you will need to sign it."



Caspita said:


> Just go online in the app, take screenshot and send that. Whatever you do don't sign anything. If you sign a new contract they'll add the 2K on the spot! Then can't force you to sign anything. Their mistake, their mess, their clean-up. Only way you can offer to help is the screenshot. Anything else they need they can talk to fUber.


I did send them my screenshot and they originally took one and printed it back when I got the car but it doesn't show active anymore because I need the inspection now.



Tese said:


> I found the screen...not in the app.
> 
> go to partners.uber.com
> tap the menu in upper left corner
> ...


I did send them my screenshot and they originally took one and printed it back when I got the car but it doesn't show active anymore because I need the inspection now.



elelegido said:


> I had the same from the dealer I bought a Camry through. I got a call a couple of months after the purchase - they tried to make it my fault by saying, "you didn't sign this form we need to get a rebate from Toyota." I just replied that I signed every piece of paper that they put in front of me; if they didn't give it to me to sign then that was their fault. Out of the kindness of my heart I did agree to go to back and sign the form and made an appointment with the finance manager. I got to the dealership on time for our appointment and, typical dealer, he "wasn't available" and the receptionist asked me to wait for him. I waited 15 minutes and then walked out. The guy called me a couple more times after that, so I blocked his number and that was the end of it.


How long ago did you get the car? I'm worried they will repossess her car or legal actions may take place.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I spent a short time selling cars, i am guessing there is s possibility they had a rebate, manufacturers incentive or dealer cash and used that or part of that to close the deal. 

Sales managers and finance guys are the ones you need to be careful with not the car salesman that you test drove the car with

If you bought it decembet was it a 2016 or 2017 car
?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MegaXz said:


> Could they repossess the car though, if I don't sign this new contract they are pretty much threatening me to sign. He said, "We'll have to create a new contract and you will need to sign it."
> .


You don't have to sign sh*t. Tell them if they continue with their threats and harassments then that'll leave you no choice but to file a complaint with the Attorney General, The Illinois Corporation Commission and The Better Business Bureau. Don't fold. Hold your ground.


----------



## MegaXz (May 26, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I spent a short time selling cars, i am guessing there is s possibility they had a rebate, manufacturers incentive or dealer cash and used that or part of that to close the deal.
> 
> Sales managers and finance guys are the ones you need to be careful with not the car salesman that you test drove the car with
> 
> ...


I'm not worried about he salesman because he is no longer there but the retention manager reached out to me, the finance guys didn't know anything when I asked. Car is 2017 model.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MegaXz said:


> He said, "We'll have to create a new contract and you will need to sign it." Does this mean if I don't they can repossess the car or something? Sounds like a threat honestly.


My opinion is that no, they can't repossess the car. They're talking complete BS. The only reason they want you to sign a new contract is because you are not in breach of your existing contract. If you were in breach of your original contract, they would simply use it to try to get whatever they wanted out of you, not try to get you to sign another one with different terms which benefit them.

You do not have to sign a new contract, or give the car back, and they cann0t repossess it. The dealer could have grounds for demanding the rebate amount from a customer if that customer misled the dealer and claimed to qualify for the Uber discount but did not. But from what you say, you showed the dealer proof of your Uber status when you bought the car and they accepted your proof then. If they chose not to take a copy or a screenshot or whatever other proof they needed at the time when you presented it to them, that's their problem.

They are free to ask you to sign a new contract, just as you are free to ask them to sign a new contract which states that the purchase price of the car is now $5,000, instead of what it was originally. You could ask this of the dealer, and they'd laugh at you and tell you to get lost. I'd do the same to them.

I had a different, but similar problem with another dealer when I leased an Uber Xchange vehicle. The dealer presented me with the contract, which was for a $146 per week lease payment. I signed it and got the car. Then, a couple of days after the permissible lease cancellation period, the dealer called me and said that a mistake had been made on the contract and I needed to go in and sign a new contract. So I went to see the dealer. When I sat down at his desk, he wouldn't tell me what the change was, he just slid another contract across the desk at me. I read it and saw that they had changed the lease payment to $156 per week; an additional $10. So I just slid the contract back across the desk at him and said, "no thanks; I prefer $146 per week to $156 per week - we'll stay with the existing contract". He told me that I had to sign, but I did not - the window of time he/Uber had to cancel the existing contract was over, and it could not then be changed by either side. Tough bananas.

You should get some proper legal advice, but it sounds like the dealer is trying to trick you and make you pay for the rebate which they cannot now get from the manufacturer because _they_ screwed up the purchase procedure and documentation.

Another alternative would be to contact Uber and try to get some confirmation that you were an active driver on the day you purchased the car. If it was me, though, I would just tell the dealer to get lost and block their calls.

To answer your question, the first dealer contacted me a couple of months after I bought the car. As I mentioned, the dealer was missing a form they needed to claim a rebate from Toyota. I didn't sign it (after they stood me up at their dealership when I did go to sign it) and they eventually gave up.


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

MegaXz said:


> No the rep said they want a screen shot of my account that shows active, originally they did screenshot it and print it out. But they screen shot the wrong page or something and now requesting again so I can get that rebate.
> He said would need to sign a new contract if I don't do it... I have a tiny chip on my window so I'm sure if I do the inspection I would fail.


You have received the rebate already. It's in the contract. They took the wrong documentation, so now they are hustling to cover their asses. They have to either eat the $2000 or get you to provide them with the documentation they are looking for. I have never heard of them being able to go back and redo a contract months after a customer has taken possession of the vehicle.

The mistake is on them....not on you. Something smells funny here. Sounds like someone is trying to fudge the books rather than doing it the right way. Log onto your account via the computer and print out some paystub or earnings sheet from the time you were driving and give that to them. Tell them that this is all they are getting. It was current at the time of sale and that is what should matter. Tell them something sounds fishy that they want to redo a legal binding contract when they screwed up the paperwork.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Tell the dealer to kick rocks and don't sign a thing. They cannot repo the car because they do not own the car...the finance company owns it. 
The next time they call and vaguely make a threat tell them to put everything in writing and to send it to your attorney. They will never bother you again.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

Tell them your contract is valid and you will not sign a new one unless they care to alter the details in YOUR favor. Tell them you know they are the ones who screwed up on getting the documentation and you did nothing wrong. If they want you to cover their asses by showing that you are active on Uber now, as opposed to when you bought the car, you will be willing to get the inspection you don't need but your fee for this service will be $200 cash. Note that if they continue to harass you then you will contact whatever state agency oversees consumer affairs (look it up, use the correct name when you issue the threat). You get the cash, they get the screenshot. Be sure to tell them you would have done it for free if they hadn't tried to swindle you. I assume they would rather give you $200 than lose $2000.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MegaXz said:


> Do you know Uber and the dealership communicate for the Uber discount when purchasing a car? I purchased a car back in December and I drove for Uber, they gave me a uber price of $2000 off but I haven't driven for a few months and they want proof that I drove for Uber are they ok with what I drove before I purchased the car? They want screenshot of an active account, which I don't know if that means driving or able to still use the driver app. I am assuming they are going to charge me the $2000 if I don't show them I am still a driver.


What the hell???

You went with an offer they gave you.

At NO point did you indenture yourself to pimp your car out to fuber until death do you part


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

You signed a contract. They evidently ****ed up. Tell them to go pound sand, there's nothing they can do to you.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Jen in Wisconsin said:


> Special rebates by the manufacturer require certain documentation to prove that the buyer qualifies for those rebates. (Dd form 214 for veterans, grades or class list for college grads, proof of uber acct for uber rebate). The dealership should have had him screen shot his account at the time of sale, instead of just showing it to them.
> 
> So fast forward a few months and boom. The manufacturer is refusing to give the dealership $2000 because they didn't get the documents needed.
> 
> ...


He could screenshot his Uber weekly update from his email if it wasn't deleted,



MegaXz said:


> No the rep said they want a screen shot of my account that shows active, originally they did screenshot it and print it out. But they screen shot the wrong page or something and now requesting again so I can get that rebate.
> He said would need to sign a new contract if I don't do it... I have a tiny chip on my window so I'm sure if I do the inspection I would fail.


Those mall chip repair places will fill that in for 40-50 dollars, covered on some insurance.



Jen in Wisconsin said:


> You have received the rebate already. It's in the contract. They took the wrong documentation, so now they are hustling to cover their asses. They have to either eat the $2000 or get you to provide them with the documentation they are looking for. I have never heard of them being able to go back and redo a contract months after a customer has taken possession of the vehicle.
> 
> The mistake is on them....not on you. Something smells funny here. Sounds like someone is trying to fudge the books rather than doing it the right way. Log onto your account via the computer and print out some paystub or earnings sheet from the time you were driving and give that to them. Tell them that this is all they are getting. It was current at the time of sale and that is what should matter. Tell them something sounds fishy that they want to redo a legal binding contract when they screwed up the paperwork.


I agree with everyone else. DON"T SIGN ANYTHING! Your 1099K from Raiser should clearly prove you did Uber rides during the month the contract was signed. If they persist after that consult an attorney. A forty dollar chip repair and a twenty dollar inspection seem like the most pain free way out though, Your call.


----------



## MegaXz (May 26, 2015)

Thanks, I'll see what I can do and get back to you all.
I tried to repair the chip but they told me it would still be visible and the inspector told me he can't be visible so I'm stuck on the repair.
I know they ****ed this up, and my calls are recorded. I won't sign yet, hopefully I can get the inspection pass and go from there.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

If you did an Uber 'deal' on a car....they own you. All Uber cares about is that you stay Active as an Uber driver for (probably) entire time of the loan.


----------

